# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss Treatments >  Propecia and Decreased Libido in Women??

## Yasa

Hi girls, I am a 38 year old woman with mild androgenetic alopecia. I have been using minoxidil with acceptable results for the past 7 years, and Propecia for the last one year.

In the past few months, I have noticed a decrease in my sexual desire. We all know about the effect of Propecia on men, but I never read anywhere that finasteride did that to women too. Has any other woman experienced decreased libido with use of finasteride? 

Hair or sex - that is the question  :Smile:

----------


## WomensHairLossProject

Humm well I'm guessing it probably can have the same effect on women as well, though I don't really have a definitive answer to that question. I do however, have an answer for your last question...

Hair or Sex? Hair!!! 

Ask a man and he'll surely give you a different response.  :Smile:

----------


## Wanda

HAIR!!!!!  I think I could live without sex, but not without my hair . . . I think it is interesting that doctors are now prescribing Propecia for women.  Did you have to have hormone tests first?

----------


## Yasa

My endo prescribed the Propecia and I was visting him with a full hormone test for my PCOS anyway... it appears that prescribing Propecia for women is not such a big deal (apart from the getting pregnant part).

----------


## davesolazzo

> HAIR!!!!!  I think I could live without sex, but not without my hair . . .


 i've been living without sex for a while now :EEK!:

----------


## TeeJay73

Yeah, me too.  And it's not because of my Propecia.  My game needs a little work.  Okay, maybe alot.  :Smile:

----------


## GretchenT

Rather have hair definitely.   :Smile:   a good hormone doc could prescribe a little testosterone cream though to help out.

----------


## saniaa83

Women who are or may potentially be pregnant must not use PROPECIA and should not handle crushed or broken PROPECIA tablets because the active ingredient may cause abnormalities of a male baby’s sex organs. If a woman who is pregnant comes into contact with the active ingredient in PROPECIA, a doctor should be consulted. 
PROPECIA tablets are coated and will prevent contact with the active ingredient during normal handling, provided that the tablets are not broken or crushed.

----------

